# Seed in babies crop.



## pearce (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello all

I have 2 cockatiels that have 2 babies so far. Instead of crop milk in their crops it is just seed.. They are 3-5 day old babies. The father incubates and feeds them the most, the female ocassionally helps. Is it normal for seed to be in their crops at this time and no milk?
Heres some pictures.
Beauty:









Beast getting ready to attack me:









Babies:









any advice is greatley appreciated.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

there is no milk what they do is regurgitate the seed i can see some poo on the towel so it looks ok to me


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Usually when they're that young they do get fed crop milk, but i've noticed that it's primarily the mother that produces this. If the male is doing most of the feeding then it makes sense that you're seeing more seed. I would just keep an eye on the babies to make sure they're emptying their crops ok and are growing. It probably won't be a problem.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

If the babies are pooping, then something has got to be going well. I would just keep an eye on them and see that they are emptying their crops. 

Also like Bea said, there will be seeds in the crop rather than milk because the father is
feeding them!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

how are the chicks doing


----------

